# How do I create a website similar to Teespring.com?



## Teesir (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello Guys,

Appreciate if you all could help me in letting me know how to build a web application similar to Teespring where users can sign up and sell merchandise as time-based campaigns?

I'm a manufacturer as well based in Colombo, Sri Lanka therefore the fulfillment part can be managed by my end. 
Also currently I have created the website with WordPress, www.teesir.lk and I'm stuck at further web application development from this point towards. I would appreciate if you could suggest me some plugins that I may be able to get help from as well.

Thank You 😘

Hesha from Teesir


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here you go


----------



## Teesir (Mar 27, 2021)

into the T said:


> here you go


Thank you so much. This is much appreciated.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Teesir said:


> Thank you so much. This is much appreciated.


no problemo

there are also many 'membership' plugins if you so desire

i like your site, the logo might be better with the 'sir' in an old-school tux t-shirt

all the best for you and your biz


----------



## Teesir (Mar 27, 2021)

into the T said:


> no problemo
> 
> there are also many 'membership' plugins if you so desire
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your feedback and love the idea for the logo as well. 

Thanks again.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you do know there are free wordpress plugins if you are short of disposable cash at the moment?

i have a mix on my site of free and paid, the trick is to only add those that are really important to you,
or wordpress gets slow to load and buggy with too many plugins


----------



## Teesir (Mar 27, 2021)

into the T said:


> you do know there are free wordpress plugins if you are short of disposable cash at the moment?
> 
> i have a mix on my site of free and paid, the trick is to only add those that are really important to you,
> or wordpress gets slow to load and buggy with too many plugins


Exactly, I'm running on a tight budget so freemium plugins would be helpful till I start operations and getting some sales. Now that the time-based plugin is sorted, I am looking for something for multi vendor access with live sales updates for users. The problem with multi vendor plugins out there is they have features I dont need as they are based on stores and not single one time campaigns.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i'm not sure of your target market's locale, but to my western eyes your font and text styling on the page looks a liitle too child-centric
maybe in sri lanka it is exactly what captures your audience, so go with what you know about your target audience
i just think your logo and business name should be reflected in your text (sir = classy), and then add the bold, color attention-grabbing font in your countdown timer or sales toasters/pop-outs

for woocommerce i like to stick with their default theme (theme's can really mess up other plugins, or even woo itself when it updates)


----------

